# Dredging plant, near Marcorignan, France, March 2016



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Not done a report for a few weeks but going to put that right now. Just back from a family holiday in the south of France. Limited to local where-we-were-staying explores in the early morning so nothing spectacular by any means, but still fun. Managed to check out a number of places I came across in the locality.

The first place I came across was this bijou industrial site. It was sat on the banks of the River Aude just outside where we were staying. No history on the place but it looks it was used to dredge the sediment up from the river for possible industrial use or maybe to keep the river navigable (?). Anyhow – like I said, a very small site but quite photogenic and hence meritous of a ‘full’ report. On with da pix. 

After walking through one of the area’s many vine yards on a glorious March morn the plant looms up at you like some kind of strange monster:


img4307 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Now surrounded by trees:


img4322 by HughieDW, on Flickr

All supported by a series of stilts:


img4309 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img4324 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some of the obligatory local’s graff:


img4310 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Close-up of two of the loading hoppers:


img4311 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some sort of winding gear?


img4312 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here’s the buckets-on-a-chain bit of the system:


img4314 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the tower to raise the silt up:


img4313 by HughieDW, on Flickr

From this angle it looks like some medieval war machine:


img4318 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A one of the storage areas above the loading hoppers:


img4315 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Steps up to the top of the plant:


img4316 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Not too much to report up here:


img4319 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Finally some poignant graff on the road bridge that overlooks the site:


img4320 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Mar 27, 2016)

Something a bit different!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice one, cool to see the bucket line. Great pics.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

URBANMYTH said:


> Nice one, cool to see the bucket line. Great pics.



Cheers URBANMYTH. Bucket-line - that was the word I was looking for!


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice one


----------



## Rubex (Mar 27, 2016)

It looks like you had a fantastic time in the South of France! Lovely pictures of this interesting place


----------



## degenerate (Mar 27, 2016)

Nice Hughie, never seen one of these before


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Nice Hughie, never seen one of these before



Cheers D. Never seen one of them before either...


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 27, 2016)

That's a little different but a good report, cheers Hughie


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 27, 2016)

Like that a lot hughie.some real interesting bits there


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 27, 2016)

Really enjoyed looking at this, always nice to see something new. A good explorer is never completely "on holiday"


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Really enjoyed looking at this, always nice to see something new. A good explorer is never completely "on holiday"



Ha ha.... I like that Sludden. Gonna nick that line &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 27, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Ha ha.... I like that Sludden. Gonna nick that line ��



Be my guest!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 28, 2016)

Nice find,Thanks for sharing.


----------

